

Graphing every idea in history - robdoherty2
http://flowingdata.com/2012/07/16/graphing-every-idea-in-history/

======
robdoherty2
Article the Flowing Data post came from:
[http://griffsgraphs.com/2012/07/03/graphing-every-idea-in-
hi...](http://griffsgraphs.com/2012/07/03/graphing-every-idea-in-history/)

